# Paphiopedilum Iona



## paphiopere (Feb 8, 2021)

Segunda floración de Paphiopedilum Iona, P.bellatulum x P. fairrieanum. Planta comprada hace dos años en Vacherot & Lecoufle con una flor y ahora me ha dado dos flores. Estoy muy contento.


----------



## Paphluvr (Feb 8, 2021)

I've had something similar to this in my collection before, Paph. Angela. It was a bit fuller than this, but much paler.
Overall I prefer yours, the color is very nice.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 9, 2021)

Que buena! No es common in USA. Gracias.


----------

